# mon MAC refuse de lire les CD-RW



## Stigma (1 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
Je suis parfaitement neuneu en matière de Mac, je ne sais même pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poser ma question.
On m'a donné un Quadra 650 avec un DD mort. j'ai changé le DD et installé le Système 8.1 et ça marche bien, ouf!
Sur mon PC, j'ai gravé des softs sur un CD-RW au format Mac pour les transférer sur le Mac, mais quand j'insère le CD, le Mac ne le charge pas. Y a t'il un moyen pour le forcer à l'ouvrir. Ou est-ce que mon Quadra ne lit pas les Cd-RW ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2004)

Je pense que le lecteur CD de ton Quadra est beaucoup trop vieux pour lire les CD RW...


----------



## Apca (1 Mai 2004)

Je pense aussi !


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2004)

Si un modérateur pouvait faire passer ce message dans Jurassics Mac ou MacOS 9, il y aurait plus de réponses. Il me semble qu'avec certaines extensions en plus dans ton dossier système, tu pourrais voir le CD.


----------



## PowerBookophile (2 Mai 2004)

A mon avis, il vaut mieux graver le CD-ROM (un CD-R) au format 9600 iso, il sera lisible sur les deux systèmes. Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse lire des CD-RW sur un Quadra.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2004)

PowerBookophile a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, il vaut mieux graver le CD-ROM (un CD-R) au format 9600 iso, il sera lisible sur les deux systèmes. Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse lire des CD-RW sur un Quadra.



Non, comme ça a été dit plus haut déjà. Je contacte un modérateur pour le déplacement.


----------

